
Show HN: 1AppMode – MacOS X Single Application Mode Revisited - cha-cho
https://github.com/Cha-cho/1AppMode
======
wingerlang
Is this different than pressing CMD+OPTION+H ?

~~~
cha-cho
It's not dramatically different than hitting CMD+OPTION+H every time you
switch tasks. It is a little bit easier on your fingers though.

